# Air condition



## Gacop (Oct 5, 2018)

I would like some input on the type air condition for a camper. What are the pros and cons between a window type unit and the top of the camper type? When I make a decision to purchase a camper it will be 20 ft. or shorter. The thought of it tearing up and being able to just pull it out of the wall and replacing it sounds good but I'm sure there are some cons. Thx in advance.


----------



## MOguy (Mar 9, 2019)

The window units will run on a 20 amp circuit. Top ones are usually 30amp or 50 amp and have a special plug and wiring. A 20 amp circuit can be run of a smaller generator or plugged into your home. 

If your window unit breaks you can go to Walmart 24 hours a day, 7 days a week and get a new one. If your roof one goes down you pay $$$ and the replacement/repair takes longer.

After periods of time leaks may develop on the roof were the larger A/C units is mounted.

A 20 foot camper will probably be less than 200 sq feet. You don't need a 30 amp AC to cool that small of an area.

This is how it was mounted in my last camper.


----------



## Ed from Bama (Mar 13, 2019)

*re: camper AC*

Good morning to all-
I can't dispute anything MoGuy said. If you do decide to go with a window unit, please make sure the window frame and wall can support the weight of the unit. Even a very small AC window unit puts stress on the window and frame. Perhaps the best arrangement would be a removable window AC unit that can easily be put in place and then removed and stored when in transit.
I'd prefer to not have/use AC, but we camp on the Gulf Coast, and without AC, you can bake biscuits in a camper by noon most days.
Good day to all- Ed


----------



## MacGyver (Jun 2, 2016)

They're a bit noisier than roof and wall mount units, but a portable air conditioner might be an option. They'll run on a 15 amp circuit and can be set up to drain into a pan or even into the shower drain if you have one. That means you won't have to modify any walls or worry about leaks in the roof. And, like MOguy said, if it breaks you can go to town and buy a new one.


----------

